# modding switch into case fan leds



## popswala (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm working on a nzxt phantom. I got two of the 200mm fans that go up top. I got a bunch of white leds and and soldered them together on each fan. With the leads coming off the fans, I connected them red/black. Hooked them to power and there on. What I want to do is figure out how to run them off the included switch that comes on the case in the back. The first setup I tried they were on but when using the switch it only dimmed the lights instead of turning off. I think my wire connector may have been lose though. I don't want to have to get a drive bay with switches on it or mod one. I just want to use the included switch.

Any idea on how I can get this to work? I also have pics of the modded fans and switch and set up if needed.

Thanks.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 20, 2010)

popswala said:


> I'm working on a nzxt phantom. I got two of the 200mm fans that go up top. I got a bunch of white leds and and soldered them together on each fan. With the leads coming off the fans, I connected them red/black. Hooked them to power and there on. What I want to do is figure out how to run them off the included switch that comes on the case in the back. The first setup I tried they were on but when using the switch it only dimmed the lights instead of turning off. I think my wire connector may have been lose though. I don't want to have to get a drive bay with switches on it or mod one. I just want to use the included switch.
> 
> Any idea on how I can get this to work? I also have pics of the modded fans and switch and set up if needed.
> 
> Thanks.



Can you draw a wiring diagram of what your did?  Explaining it seems a bit tough.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 20, 2010)

CMIIW but I think that switch on the back of the case is meant to change the speed of a fan that's connected to it, that's why it dimmed.
Might be worth opening the switch and looking for a resistor...


----------



## popswala (Sep 20, 2010)

I tired to explain it as best I could. I know it could seem a lil confusing. It did to me.


----------



## popswala (Sep 20, 2010)

With the original fan from the case. There's 2 sets of wires coming of the fan. 1 set goes to power for the fan, the other goes to the switch for the lights. The switch is just a push button with two tiny little tabs that's the wires are connected to. I disconnected the wire connector to the switch so that's separate now. I took the connector off the fan and switched it to the fans i'm working with thinking I could use it. Only thing is I need that switch between the power source and that's why all the wired went into the fan. It separated in there. I tried connecting the power source diff ways with wires and all I got was the fans and lights on. Switch not working. The switch is connected between the fan and power source on the fan. That's why its confusing me on how to get this to work.

I'd hate to do a hard mod on this case being so new. I want to keep it clean and simple at first. Plus if I decided to sell in future. Its hard to sell hard modded cases unless its really good.


----------



## popswala (Sep 21, 2010)

Well I figured out I can go a different route on this. The switch that came with the case only has two wires on it and I need three and I couldn't figure out how to get it to work. So I tried one of my left over toggle switches from my main rig in the watercool port on back of case and it fits perfect. So I'm gonna extend the wires (when I ever get ahold of some) from the switch to go behind the case. I sleeved everything I could with what I had left (need to get more sleeving also). And that should be all good now. I could post some pics of the new setup I'm gonna go with if anyone's interested.


----------



## scaminatrix (Sep 21, 2010)

popswala said:


> I could post some pics of the new setup I'm gonna go with if anyone's interested.



Yea man, please


----------



## popswala (Sep 22, 2010)

This is the rocker switch in back of case. It fit perfect in one of the water tube port holes. I had to cut the little lock tabs off to fit it. If anyone didn't know that. Trust me, Perfect fit. 
http://img.techpowerup.org/100922/DSC00678162.jpg

Heres the fans on side. I soldered the wires together of the led's along both sides down to the middle to meet by the power wires of the fan. Instead of going all the way around with them.
http://img.techpowerup.org/100922/DSC00680.jpg

I tried to upload pic of switch from inside but keep getting error. I'll try again later. lol.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 22, 2010)

the switch looks good!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 22, 2010)

I can explain that you want to do the 

black wire >Switch > black wire

or 

red wire >Switch > red wire

DONT DO:

red wire >Switch > black wire

cause that won't work, keep in mind it will cause a short circuit, which means all current will move through switch (or most of it) and maybe have the leds VERY dim.  

Instead do an inline type wiring, like the switch on one side of the circuit.  Black > switch > black.  

I'll do a diagram tomorrow, have to sleep now.


----------



## popswala (Oct 1, 2010)

Well I finally did it. Took a lil figuring out. Added white led's to two NZXT 200mm fans.





Here's the power connection. I'm gonna look around for some bigger heatshrink and seal them all together in a bit.





And the back side of switch. I moved it lower so I can tuck the cables in right above the psu when it goes in there.


----------

